# Local health dept visited...



## Picky_Painter

Local health dept guy stopped by to tell me im not 'registered'. And gave me a pamphlet...

After talking to him for over an hour he admitted he never lead tested his own house but claims the fine is $37k?!

Why even bother being in business if the govt, through regulation, and not a trail by jury can destroy you?

Am i the only one that sees a problem here?

Further, last i heard the 'course' and 'cert' costs thousands of dollars.. 

Honestly i tealise lead may be a small problem nationally speaking, however when does it come to a point where we as a people tell big govt to go away?


----------



## CApainter

Picky_Painter said:


> Local health dept guy stopped by to tell me im not 'registered'. And gave me a pamphlet...
> 
> After talking to him for over an hour he admitted he never lead tested his own house but claims the fine is $37k?!
> 
> Why even bother being in business if the govt, through regulation, and not a trail by jury can destroy you?
> 
> Am i the only one that sees a problem here?
> 
> Further, last i heard the 'course' and 'cert' costs thousands of dollars..
> 
> Honestly i tealise lead may be a small problem nationally speaking, however when does it come to a point where we as a people tell big govt to go away?


We already did that like two hundred something years ago. But they never left.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

They can waived the $37K fee if you properly dispose all of the lead dust, scraped paint, etc by sending all the stuff via UPS to someone in California.


----------



## Jmayspaint

Get over it dude. It's the law. If you want to work on pre 78 stuff, get with the program or risk fines. 

Surely this isn't the first time you've heard of this concept. Lead is poison. We've known that for thousands of years.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Picky_Painter said:


> Further, last i heard the 'course' and 'cert' costs thousands of dollars..


The class I took to become the lead certified individual was maybe a couple of hundred. The fee to the EPA for my company to be lead certified was about the same.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

For my cert and license it was onder $800.

Sorry but contractors like you is why they are going around making sure EVERYONE is following the lead paint laws/rules.

You can't mess with lead paint unless you know how. Not only can you be fined but a home owner can come after you if their kid(s) get leap paint poisoning. In MA we have to hold these test samples and paper work for 10 years. If a neighbor comes after us 9 years after we finish the lead job, if any thing is out of order on our paper work they could own us.


----------



## daArch

Picky_Painter said:


> Local health dept guy stopped by to tell me im not 'registered'. And gave me a pamphlet...
> 
> After talking to him for over an hour he admitted he never lead tested his own house but claims the fine is $37k?!
> 
> Why even bother being in business if the govt, through regulation, and not a trail by jury can destroy you?
> 
> Am i the only one that sees a problem here?
> 
> Further, last i heard the 'course' and 'cert' costs thousands of dollars..
> 
> Honestly i tealise lead may be a small problem nationally speaking, however when does it come to a point where we as a people tell big govt to go away?


Picky

Sure, the lead safety laws may seem draconian, but have you ever seen the effects lead has? Have YOU ever been lead poisoned? Unfortunately when everyone ignores the facts about lead and does nothing to contain it as we have been warned for years, big gov't is gonna stomp, and stomp hard. I understand that the gov't has no right to protect the health of the future of this country (the children), but that's what happens when you choose to live in an overbearing, over-protective nanny state. 

Next thing you know, gov't is gonna try to wipe out polio by forcing our children to drink the Kool-aid. :lol:


----------



## Gough

Picky_Painter said:


> Local health dept guy stopped by to tell me im not 'registered'. And gave me a pamphlet...
> 
> After talking to him for over an hour he admitted he never lead tested his own house but claims the fine is $37k?!
> 
> Why even bother being in business if the govt, through regulation, and not a trail by jury can destroy you?
> 
> Am i the only one that sees a problem here?
> 
> Further, last i heard the 'course' and 'cert' costs thousands of dollars..
> 
> Honestly i tealise lead may be a small problem nationally speaking, however when does it come to a point where we as a people tell big govt to go away?


Where have you been for the last five years since RRP went into effect?

Small problem? The cost of dealing with the effects of lead poisoning in the U.S. has been estimated to be as much as $43 billion per year. 

Source: http://www.who.int/ceh/publications/leadguidance.pdf


----------



## CApainter

Interesting. the following is from pg. 29 of the study. 

Also, it has been observed in the United States that the murder rate fell sharply after the removal of lead from gasoline with a 20 year lag (Nevin, 2007) (Fig. 5), a finding consistent with the notion that exposure to lead in early life is a powerful determinant of behaviour decades later in adult life. Animal studies provide experimental evidence that supports the association between lead and aggression (Li et al., 2003).

No wonder painters are angry.


----------



## daArch

CApainter said:


> Interesting. the following is from pg. 29 of the study.
> 
> Also, it has been observed in the United States that the murder rate fell sharply after the removal of lead from gasoline with a 20 year lag (Nevin, 2007) (Fig. 5), a finding consistent with the notion that exposure to lead in early life is a powerful determinant of behaviour decades later in adult life. Animal studies provide experimental evidence that supports the association between lead and aggression (Li et al., 2003).
> 
> No wonder painters are angry.


now WAIT a minute, the ancient Romans had lead pipes, lead plates, lead goblets, lead jewelry, etc and they didn't show any tendencies toward aggres........


----------



## CApainter

daArch said:


> now WAIT a minute, the ancient Romans had lead pipes, lead plates, lead goblets, lead jewelry, etc and they didn't show any tendencies toward aggres........
> View attachment 62113


Apparently, lead brought a lot of pleasure to Caligula.

Wikipedia- Caligula as an insane emperor who was self-absorbed, angry, killed on a whim, and indulged in too much spending and sex. He is accused of sleeping with other men's wives and bragging about killing for mere amusement.


Could be a modern day Hollywood celebrity. I wonder if they still use lead piping in Los Angeles. Go GIANTS!


----------



## CApainter

Hitler happened to be a house painter. Mmmmm. Thees is getting verrrri eentarrrresting.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

CApainter said:


> Hitler happened to be a house painter. Mmmmm. Thees is getting verrrri eentarrrresting.


Actuality, I believe he was a paper hanger :whistling2:


----------

